# احدث الطائرات..معرض برلين الدولي للطيران والفضاء في صور..



## kalimooo (11 يونيو 2010)

* 09.06.2010 *

* معرض برلين الدولي للطيران والفضاء في صور *

http://www.dw-world.de/dw/article/9799/0,,5663077_page_2,00.html




_Großansicht des Bildes  mit der Bildunterschrift: "الإماراتية و "لوفتهانزا" حظيتا بتغطية  كبيرة في المعرض_

* أكثر من ألف شركة عارضة ونحو ثلاثمائة طائرة تقدم عروضا جوية وأرضية مثيرة  وصفقات شراء بالمليارات شهدها معرض برلين الدولي للطيران الذي انطلق  الثلاثاء ويستمر لمدة ستة أيام. فيما يلي جولة مصورة في المعرض.*












_Bildunterschrift:  _​ افتتحت  المستشارة الألمانية أنغيلا ميركل الثلاثاء (8 يونيو/حزيران) معرض برلين  الدولي للطيران والفضاء "آي.إل.أيه" بمشاركة ما يزيد عن ألف شركة عارضة  لتصبح نسخة هذا العام الأكبر في تاريخ المعرض على مدى مائة عام.​ ​ ​ 



_Bildunterschrift: _​ ​ طائرة  "إيرباص إيه 380" تابعة لشركة "لوفتهانزا" الألمانية العملاقة للطيران ضمن  العروض التي شهدها المعرض. في هذا السياق قال جون ليهي، مدير تسويق إيرباص،  الثلاثاء في المعرض إن ألمانيا ستحتاج خلال هذه الفترة الزمنية إلى عدد من  الطائرات يقدر بنحو 1150 طائرة جديدة بقيمة تصل إلى 144 مليار دولار.  وأضاف مسئول إيرباص أن ألمانيا ستصبح ثالث أكبر متلق للطائرات في العالم،  خاصة في ظل توسع الخطوط الجوية الألمانية (لوفتهانزا). ​ 
:download:
​​

​


----------



## kalimooo (11 يونيو 2010)

*رد: معرض برلين الدولي للطيران والفضاء في صور..*



 ​ 



_Bildunterschrift: _​ طائرة  النقل العسكري العملاقة ايه400ام من إيرباص تستعرض قوتها على المناورة في  سماء المعرض...​ ​ ​ 



_Bildunterschrift: _​ ​ وستعزز  هذه الطائرة الأوروبية قدرات النقل الجوي العسكري الذي تشتد الحاجة إليه  لدى سبع دول أوروبية أعضاء في الحلف الأطلسي، لكنها إنتاجها تأخر أربع  سنوات في حين تجاوزت ميزانيتها التقديرات الأصلية بنحو ثمانية مليارات  يورو.​ ​:download:
​


----------



## kalimooo (11 يونيو 2010)

*رد: معرض برلين الدولي للطيران والفضاء في صور..*


​



_Bildunterschrift: _​​ وعلى  هامش المعرض أعلنت شركة "طيران الإمارات" شراء 32 طائرة من طراز إيرباص  "إيه  380"، أكبر طائرة ركاب في العالم ، بقيمة نحو 11 مليار دولار، وفقا  لبيان صادر عن الشركة الإماراتية. ولم تكشف الشركة عن تفاصيل الصفقة، كما  لم ترد أي تفاصيل من شركة إيرباص.


:download:​​
​


----------



## kalimooo (11 يونيو 2010)

*رد: معرض برلين الدولي للطيران والفضاء في صور..*


 



_Bildunterschrift: _​ ​ نحو 300  طائرة تقدم عروضا جوية وأخرى على الأرض من بينها طائرات تاريخية ومروحيات  وغيرها. ​ ​ 



_Bildunterschrift: _​ وطائرات   من نوع "يوروكابترEc 175"​ ​ ​  عبده المخلافي ( د ب أ)​
​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يونيو 2010)

*رد: معرض برلين الدولي للطيران والفضاء في صور..*



 






اول مرة اشوف طيارة زى دى

الله الله معرض طائرات   

ههههههههههههههههههه

عندنا واحد زيه فى مصر للتوكتوك

شكرا كليمو للموضوع الرائع والصور
​


----------



## nermeen1 (11 يونيو 2010)

*رد: معرض برلين الدولي للطيران والفضاء في صور..*

ميرسى وربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم


----------



## kalimooo (12 يونيو 2010)

*رد: معرض برلين الدولي للطيران والفضاء في صور..*



tasoni queena قال:


> اول مرة اشوف طيارة زى دى
> 
> الله الله معرض طائرات
> 
> ...






جزيل الشكر الك يا تاسوني

لتشجيعك الرائع

سلام الرب معك دوماً


----------



## kalimooo (13 يونيو 2010)

nermeen1

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## govany shenoda (13 يونيو 2010)

_Bildunterschrift_
مش كنتو قولتولي كنت روحت اتفرج 
ديه احلي طياره انا ركبتها 
بس نفسي اجرب الجديده​


----------



## govany shenoda (13 يونيو 2010)

*رد: معرض برلين الدولي للطيران والفضاء في صور..*



tasoni queena قال:


> اول مرة اشوف طيارة زى دى​
> الله الله معرض طائرات ​
> ههههههههههههههههههه​
> عندنا واحد زيه فى مصر للتوكتوك​
> شكرا كليمو للموضوع الرائع والصور​


 هههههههه سكر ياتاسوني
بس بجد انا لما بروح مصر ببقي هموت واركب 
الاختراع الي اسمه توك توك​


----------



## kalimooo (13 يونيو 2010)

جيوفاني

عفواً انتِ بالمانيا

نسيت ااقولك

هههههههههههههههههههه

طب يا ستي حقك عليّ

سماح المرة دي


----------



## kalimooo (13 يونيو 2010)

جيوفاني

عفواً انتِ بالمانيا

نسيت ااقولك

هههههههههههههههههههه

طب يا ستي حقك عليّ

سماح المرة دي


----------



## kalimooo (16 يونيو 2010)

*رد: معرض برلين الدولي للطيران والفضاء في صور..*



govany shenoda قال:


> هههههههه سكر ياتاسوني
> بس بجد انا لما بروح مصر ببقي هموت واركب
> الاختراع الي اسمه توك توك​



هو ايه التوك توك دة؟؟

ههههههههههههههه


----------



## govany shenoda (16 يونيو 2010)

هو ده التوك توك يا كليمو


----------



## kalimooo (17 يونيو 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> هو ده التوك توك يا كليمو





هو دة اللي بتحبي تركبي بيه

هههههههههههههههههه

من انتِ ببلد الاختراعات 

مدينة الملاهي عندكم فيها

خوارق..شو السر؟؟؟؟


----------



## govany shenoda (17 يونيو 2010)

*اصل ده مش في ملاهي
ده بيمشي في الشارع وبيفسح الناس بدل ما يمشو علي رجليهم 
كسل يعني ههههههههه
ده غير الكاست العالي الي اعلي حد يعني روش*​


----------



## dodoz (17 يونيو 2010)

_ميررسى لييك يا كليمو_
_معرض حلو قووى_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_
_تصدقى يا جيوفانى _
_رغم انى من مصر عمرى ماركبت التوك توك_
_بسبب المصايب الى بتحصل  فيه_​


----------



## kalimooo (18 يونيو 2010)

dodoz قال:


> _ميررسى لييك يا كليمو_
> _معرض حلو قووى_
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_
> _تصدقى يا جيوفانى _
> ...



هههههههههههه
باين فيه مشاكل التوك توك
ههههههههههههههههههه

مشكورة يا دودوز لمرورك الجميل

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------

